# Opening a Medical Marijuana Dispensary: 5 Most Important Things?



## dashthomas (Feb 4, 2015)

Everyone that is interested in starting their own dispensary business, what are the top 5 critical things you want to know above all else?What are the obstacles besides money that you see in your way of getting this done?

Mine are start up costs, either relocating or waiting for my state to pass legislation, How to create the best application that gets approved, understanding the laws in my state (once approved), and how to get loyal patients that come to my dispensary as opposed to the other options out there. What are yours? Anything I'm missing?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 5, 2015)

massachusetts passed the medical marijuana bill in 2012. the gov't foot-dragging and restrictive/ever-changing regulations have succeeded in making it so that in 2015, there is still not a single dispensary open anywhere in massachusetts. startup costs here are huge and eliminate anyone without vast sums of assets from even applying for licensing. in the end, the people who will be the only players here will not be people interested in providing good medicine to the patients who need it but corporations out to make bank. good luck with your business but i would not relocate to massachusetts unless you know someone in gov't and have financial backing with deep pockets...


----------



## BookerAkers (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow!! Great information dear!! Thanks for sharing this. I was looking for such useful details as I am interested.


----------



## Shaun485 (May 23, 2015)

Determine whether it is legal to establish a medical marijuana dispensary in your area. Many states have legalized the operation of dispensaries, but the laws also vary by county and city. Start with the Department of Health Services in your state, and then check with your municipal offices to be sure that you are allowed to legally operate a dispensary in your area.


----------

